# DIY Seadeck



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I am adding Seadeck to my new LT25 and need to make templates to get to theskiffshop.com so the Seadeck can be Custom made to fit my boat. This will be done in a joint venture with Castawat Customs and The Skiff shop. They teamed up to get my LT25 looking good.I taped white paper to the plat forms,
with just a regular #2 school pencil ran it along the edge to trace the shape




















































rolled it up and mailed it to Tyler at castawaycustoms.com for that smooth beveled edge I wanted on both casting and poling platforms.

I will post the pic's of the self install and finished job later. Thanks for folling along with me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How much does it cost for the SeaDek for the poling, and casting platforms?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

The two platforms I have are alot bigger then most. call or e-mail tyler at www.castawaycustoms.com or ron at www.theskiffshop.com


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Got the Seadeck in the mail and all you do is peal the backing off and stick it on. Very Easy!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I also did the rear platform. I love it. next will be the floor.
Thanks!!!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome! Did they cut it for you? Were you able to give them the dimension? I want that for my pp.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, I make a pencle drawing and mailed it to Ron (theskiffshop.com)and it was cut on a CNC mech perfit job by the way. Just peel and stick and your all done. Very easy DIY upgrade.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

looks great! btw I love your sunglasses.... ;D


----------

